# Apache 2.0.x sparito!

## kaio

Ma come mai non ho la versione 2.0.x di apache ???????

```
# pwd

/usr/portage/www-servers/apache

# ls -la

total 128

drwxr-xr-x  3 portage portage    123 Jan 30  2008 .

drwxr-xr-x 28 portage portage   4096 Jan 30  2008 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root    101220 Jan 30  2008 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      2996 Jan 30  2008 Manifest

-rw-r--r--  1 portage portage   5174 Jan 12 20:06 apache-2.2.6-r7.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      5177 Jan 30  2008 apache-2.2.8.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x  2 portage portage      6 Jan 29  2008 files

-rw-r--r--  1 portage portage    551 Jul 29 18:32 metadata.xml

```

aiutoooo  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

suppongo che sia stata rimossa da portage ...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
[I] www-servers/apache

     Available versions:  (2)  [M]2.0.58-r2 [M]2.0.59-r5 [M]~2.0.61 2.2.6-r7 ~2.2.8
```

C'è ma è hard masked. Non credo ci sia nessun particolare motivo per usare la 2.0 al posto della 2.2...

----------

## lavish

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> C'è ma è hard masked.

 

No non c'e', nemmeno hard masked: non e' piu' supportato

----------

## Kernel78

ProT-0-TypE quant'è che non fai un sync ? ho ancora i log di tutte le modifiche al portage almeno dal 28/12 e già dal mese scorso non risultava più presente ... o meglio da allora non risulta essere stato rimosso quindi ne deduco che non fosse già più presente ...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

oggi non c'è più... non syncavo da ieri mattina  :Very Happy: 

Ed effettivamente col sync di oggi il 2.0 è stato eliminato:

```

deleting www-servers/apache/apache-2.0.61.ebuild

deleting www-servers/apache/apache-2.0.59-r5.ebuild

deleting www-servers/apache/apache-2.0.58-r2.ebuild

```

----------

## Kernel78

Strano, io mi tengo loggato l'output di eix-sync per un mesetto e non ho trovato traccia della rimozione di apache  :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io synco ogni giorno...

----------

## Kernel78

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io synco ogni giorno...

 

io ogni notte ...

il sync di questa notte

```
Diffing databases (12382 - 12385 packages)

[>]   == dev-java/commons-logging (1.1-r2 -> 1.1-r5): The Jakarta-Commons Logging package is an ultra-thin bridge between different logging libraries.

     << dev-lisp/emacs-cl-cvs (~0): An implementation of Common Lisp written in Emacs Lisp

[>]   == sys-cluster/vzctl (3.0.18-r1 -> 3.0.22): OpenVZ VE control utility

[<]   == sys-kernel/openvz-sources (2.6.18.028.051(2.6.18.028.051) 2.6.18.028.053(2.6.18.028.053) -> 2.6.18.028.053(2.6.18.028.053)): Full sources including OpenVZ patchset for the . kernel tree

[U]   == x11-misc/xscreensaver (5.03@12/05/07; 5.03 -> 5.04): A modular screen saver and locker for the X Window System

[N]   >> app-admin/srlog2 (~*0.80): Secure Remote Log transmission system

[N]   >> app-crypt/nistp224 (~*0.75): nistp224 performs compressed Diffie-Hellman key exchange on the NIST P-224 elliptic curve

[N]   >> dev-lang/rubinius (~0.8_pre20080129): An alternative ruby interpreter

[N]   >> dev-lisp/emacs-cl (~0_pre20060526): An implementation of
```

e quello della notte scorsa

```
Diffing databases (12382 - 12382 packages)

[U]   == app-arch/p7zip (4.55-r1@12/06/07; 4.55-r1 -> 4.57): Port of 7-Zip archiver for Unix

[>]   == dev-lang/ferite (0.99.6(1) -> 1.0.2(1)): A clean, lightweight, object oriented scripting language

[>]   == dev-libs/libmcs (0.4.1 -> 0.6.0): Abstracts the storage of configuration settings away from applications.

[>]   == dev-libs/libmowgli (0.3.0 -> 0.5.0): High-performance C development framework. Can be used stand-alone or as a supplement to GLib.

[>]   == media-libs/libmtp (0.1.3 -> 0.2.4): An implementation of Microsoft's Media Transfer Protocol (MTP).

[U]   == media-libs/sdl-image (1.2.5-r1@12/30/07; 1.2.5-r1 -> 1.2.6-r1): image file loading library

[>]   == media-plugins/audacious-plugins (1.3.3 -> 1.4.4): Audacious Player - Your music, your way, no exceptions

[>]   == media-sound/audacious (1.3.2 -> 1.4.5): Audacious Player - Your music, your way, no exceptions

[>]   == net-irc/xchat-xsys (2.1.0-r1 -> 2.2.0): Sysinfo plugin for X-Chat.
```

di quella prima ancora non lo posto perchè è stato reso stabile kde e quindi floodderei il forum ma non si fa menzione di apache, posso andare avanti ma mi sembrerebbe eccessivo ...

Magari su amd64 è stato tolto prima ...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

nel cvs risulta essere stato eliminato 2 giorni fa:

 *Quote:*   

> Revision 1.3
> 
> Mon Jan 28 23:11:11 2008 UTC (2 days, 10 hours ago) by hollow
> 
> Branch: MAIN
> ...

 

L'architettura non credo che c'entri perchè l'ebuild è sempre unico  :Razz: 

----------

